# Konosuke HD2 (Wa-Gyuto)...how stainless is semi-stainless?



## amused (Jul 29, 2013)

I realize that there's a lot of info out there on the Konosuke HD/HD2, but I wasn't able to find info on the characteristics of its steel. I was wondering if you HD2/HD owners could chime in with respect to your experience with the Kono's semi-stainless steel. How does it stand up to acidic foods...what about patina formation? I'm fairly meticulous with my cleaning habits while cooking, but my wife isn't so much when it comes to prepping. Hence she uses our stainless knives (Masamoto VG). She recently got a chance to try a friend's Suisun Inox Honyaki and kind of fell in love with the laser profile, so I'm doing some homework before picking up one of the variants for her.

I recall BDL listing a variety of options in a separate thread which lead me to looking into the Kono as it was 2/3 the cost of the Suisin:


> There are a number of yo competitors in stainless and carbon, and one in semi-stainless. The stainless knives (in alphabetical order) are: Ikanshi-Tadatsuna; Konosuke HH; Richmond Laser AEB-L; Sakai Yusuke Swedish Steel; and Suisun Inox Honyaki. Of those, the Suisun is the most impeccably finished and most expensive, while the Richmond is the value leader.
> 
> The carbon knives are: Ikkanshi Tadatsuna White #2; Konosuke White #2; and Sakai Yusuke White #2.
> 
> The semi-stainless knives are: Konosuke HD2 wa-gyuto (FWIW, I have a 270mm HD and love it), and Konosuke HD2 funayuki (it's not really a funayuki, it's really a gyuto with a flatter profile than other Kono gyuto).


Anyway, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Konosuke's semi-stainless is darn near stainless if you wipe it down as you work. 

It will develop spots if you leave it sitting around, especially if you've been cutting something acidic, it gets a bunch of salt on it, etc.  Those come off easily with baking soda and a Scotch-Brite.  I'm not sure about the patina -- my habits won't allow one to form. 

The big "advantage" of HD and White #2 compared to stainless is the respective feels of the different alloys when sharpening.  As a purely practical matter, edge taking and holding properties are close enough to be fungible.  If I had to buy a new laser, I'd go with the Kono HD again for its combination of feel on the stones and easy-care. 

Unless your wife is really open to considering other possibilities, the most considerate choice might be the Suisun Inox Honyaki.  It's not that much more expensive than the HD. 

BDL


----------



## amused (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, BDL.

Yeah, my wife doesn't care (directly) about steel characteristics or brand. She just wants something that's comfortable, sharp and stays sharp. Since I'll be maintaining the health of the knife, I'm more concerned about its inherent stock characteristics, so I'm more inclined for something carbon than stainless. If the Kono semi-stainless is easier to sharpen than stainless, that maybe the deciding factor. I'm sure I can convince her to be a little more meticulous with her knife cleaning.

Do you have other recommendations that may satisfy my scenario?

Thanks - Jason


----------



## northcack (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope this isn't hijacking the thread, but does anyone here have experience with the Kono HD2 210mm petty?

I've been drooling over it lately.... and pretty close to springing for it. I've been looking for a 210mm suji/petty as a line knife and this seems to fit the bill extremely well. My main concern is its stiffness/flexibility. It'd be the lightest and thinnest knife I own, and I take good care of all my knives, but I'm looking for a stiffer blade and not sure if that's the case with this knife.


----------



## mostadonte2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kono HD2 steel has very good rust resistance and very low reactivity. If you rinse it and wipe after you are done, not even patina appears. I never left mine unattended for prolong period of time, and I would not recommend it either. Some care still has to be taken.

NorthCack, I am pretty sure this petty will have some flex. The guyto is already very thin and flexes, I bet the petty will be even more.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a Kono HD and it's a great knife and I am meticulous about wiping during and after prep.  So far no patina has formed.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

My HD 240 gyuto is stainless for all practical purposes. I'm not meticulous with washing and drying immediately after using it, but do wipe it down while using it, as would any cook.

If anyone is interested, mine is for sale with a custom handle.


----------

